# Compatibilité écouteurs avec ipod shuffle 3ème gen



## macfanofficiel (16 Février 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde, 
Je vous expose mon problème: Je viens d'acheter un ipod shuffle 3g ( 20 euros) et je possède depuis une semaine des écouteurs "clone" des apples in-ear 2 et j'aimerais savoir si ces derniers sont compatibles sachant que sur la boite il y a marqué made for ipod.

MERKI.


----------



## Arlequin (16 Février 2014)

hello

tu demandes si des écouteurs "made for *ipod*" sont compatibles avec un* ipod* shuffle, c'est bien ça 

:mouais: ben oui,  ce sont des écouteurs :mouais:


----------



## Karmalolo (17 Février 2014)

Sinon il y a une manipulation secrète à faire pour vérifier la compatibilité
Ca tombe bien tu as tout ce qu'il faut pour la réaliser.
Tu prends l'iPod Shuffle en ta possession
Tu lui branches tes apples in-ear 2
Tu les mets dans tes oreilles et tu appuies sur "Lecture"


----------



## ergu (17 Février 2014)

Karmalolo a dit:


> Sinon il y a une manipulation secrète à faire pour vérifier la compatibilité
> Ca tombe bien tu as tout ce qu'il faut pour la réaliser.
> Tu prends l'iPod Shuffle en ta possession
> Tu lui branches tes apples in-ear 2
> Tu les mets dans tes oreilles et tu appuies sur "Lecture"



Ah oui mais non - tu as oublié le protocole secret des 128 chamans unijambistes qui requiert que l'on se soit préalablement assuré d'avoir de la musique (ou n'importe quoi qui fait un son) dans le iPod.


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> Ah oui mais non - tu as oublié le protocole secret des 128 chamans unijambistes qui requiert que l'on se soit préalablement assuré d'avoir de la musique (ou n'importe quoi qui fait un son) dans le iPod.


on peut affiner
s'assurer que le son émis soit dans la fourchette perceptible par l'oreille humaine...

( ou mettre un morceau avec infrason ou  ultrason et les écouteurs sur les oreilles d'un animal, par exemple un toutou)


----------



## ergu (17 Février 2014)

Arlequin a dit:


> :mouais: ben oui,  ce sont des écouteurs :mouais:



Tu n'es pas au courant ?
Apple a réussi à mettre des DRM sur ses écouteurs - si tu n'utilises pas le bon modèle dépendant de ton modèle de iPod, tu te retrouves à devoir écouter "c'est la chenille qui redémarre" tandis que ton iPod grille de manière irréversible.

Y plaisantent pas avec le droit d'écouteur, chez Apple !


----------



## r e m y (17 Février 2014)

le pôvre macfanofficiel doit avoir les oreilles qui sifflent...


----------



## da capo (17 Février 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> le pôvre macfanofficiel doit avoir les oreilles qui sifflent...



Ca c'est très probablement du au fait que ce ne sont pas des écouteurs officiels.

Mais qu'il se rassure, cela cessera dès que la batterie sera déchargée.


----------



## ergu (17 Février 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Ca c'est très probablement du au fait que ce ne sont pas des écouteurs officiels.
> 
> Mais qu'il se rassure, cela cessera dès que la batterie sera déchargée.



S'il écoute de la musique de chambre dans laquelle il n'y a pas de batterie, il risque d'attendre longtemps.

Et comme, polissons que nous sommes, nous sommes très musique de _chambre..._


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2014)

ergu a dit:


> S'il écoute de la musique de chambre dans laquelle il n'y a pas de batterie, il risque d'attendre longtemps._._


remarque... percutante!

une autre solution "musique de chambre"
prendre un jeunot qui se la joue "musique du monde"  et qui s'est acheté un Djembé qu'il torture ( ainsi que sa famille) en sa chambre d'ado 
lui faire enregistrer un morceau "musique de chambre d'ado"
et passer ce truc sur le nipode


----------



## r e m y (17 Février 2014)

bon vous allez arrêter de le chambrer!


----------



## da capo (17 Février 2014)

Je cite wikipédia : "Une &#339;uvre de musique de chambre est une composition musicale dédiée à un petit ensemble de : cordes, vents, bois, cuivres, ou percussions, dont chaque partie est écrite pour un seul instrumentiste."

Cela ne dit en rien que le volume sonore ou les différences d'intensité sonore seront faibles.

La musique de chambre n'a pas fini de faire des dégâts, sans même compter le nombre de gamins non désirés qui en résulterait (mais je n'ai pas de source wikipédia pour corroborer mes dires).


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2014)

da capo a dit:


> La musique de chambre n'a pas fini de faire des dégâts, sans même compter le nombre de gamins non désirés qui en résulterait .


ahhh le sex appeal des musiciens
Piegeux en chambre
(il doit bien y avoir une étude sur le  nombre de naissances imputables  aux tentatives de jouer  le theme de par exemple  stairway to heaven , purple rain, jeux interdits devant une jeune fille pâmée  )


----------



## da capo (17 Février 2014)

Purple Rain ! 
Là c'est du haut niveau.

Un faux pas et le tympan y passe, et alors, il est tintin le Satriani en devenir, le Van Halen boutonneux ! Pas de nichon, pas de pouet poulet camion, de l'hormone en excès et pas plus de kleenex© que de récipient (désolé mesdames).
Mais des cris, de la détresse en décibel, de la souffrance auditive sans aucun doute !


----------



## pascalformac (17 Février 2014)

da capo a dit:


> Purple Rain !
> Là c'est du haut niveau.


d'accord avec toi , c'est loin d'etre facile, mais pourrait etre machiaveliquement utilisé afin de pousser  la donzelle à agir avec son charme ( ou ses charmes)  pour...
 qu'il s'*arrête*
le _désespoir auditif _peut mener à des mesures extrêmes autres que coup de canette dans l'ampli( trop connoté ) ou coup de cran d'arrêt sur les doigts*


* sauf si la donzelle est digne fille de gangster


----------

